# Stihl clutch removal?? HELP



## mike68 (Apr 26, 2009)

I dont have the clutch removal tool /locking strip required to remove the clutch. Is there any thing else I can use? I have basic tools ie screwdrivers, spanners etc.
Many thanks to all who have helped me out so far.
Mike.


----------



## billyjoejr (Apr 26, 2009)

I took a spare socket and cut three prongs on it that would fit between the shoes. 
I used paper to get an impression of the shoes and used that to get a rough cut on the prongs. Then fine tuned it to the clutch.


----------



## mike68 (Apr 26, 2009)

looking at the manual this is something you put down the spark plug chamber.
would a screwdriver do or would this scratch the piston?
Mike


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 26, 2009)

DO NOT USE A SCREWDRIVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Use a piece of rope, or I use a bungee cord but I repeat......DO NOT USE A SCREWDRIVER!!!!!!


----------



## Trigger-Time (Apr 26, 2009)

mike68 said:


> looking at the manual this is something you put down the spark plug chamber.
> would a screwdriver do or would this scratch the piston?
> Mike





wigglesworth said:


> DO NOT USE A SCREWDRIVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Use a piece of rope, or I use a bungee cord but I repeat......DO NOT USE A SCREWDRIVER!!!!!!



Yes, use a piece of rope........also make sure piston is on it's way up
and piston is above ports before inserting rope.


----------



## gmax (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm not sure what model stihl it is but if its like the 050 clutch I just used a hammer and punch, left hand thread (clockwise to undo).


----------



## WidowMaker (Apr 26, 2009)

Check out this thread. There are several home grown ideals that work very well, take your pick. Most are easily made in just a few minutes...

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=96383


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 26, 2009)

See my recent post on my 036 rebuild. It shows the nylon rope I used when installing/removing the clutch and flywheel.

DO NOT USE A SCREWDRIVER!!!


----------



## mike68 (Apr 26, 2009)

Guess I wont use a screwdriver then!!! Have plenty of rope.......isn`t there a saying about giving someone enough rope!! keep getting it as gifts from my ex wife ha ha.
cheers will let you know how it goes.
Mike


----------



## Evan (Apr 26, 2009)

19mm socket fit on my 044 clutch


----------



## onewildturkey (Oct 18, 2011)

*alternative clutch tool*



mike68 said:


> I dont have the clutch removal tool /locking strip required to remove the clutch. Is there any thing else I can use? I have basic tools ie screwdrivers, spanners etc.
> Many thanks to all who have helped me out so far.
> Mike.


 
I used a 3/4" six point socket today on my Stihl 044.


----------



## jbighump (Oct 18, 2011)

i use a makita impact driver and just let the compression take care of the rest:msp_wink:


----------



## Oliver1655 (Oct 21, 2011)

Remembering the sprocket/clutch nut on my Stihls are *LEFT* handed threads, I also use an impact gun to loosen the nuts. (Leave the spark plug in place) 
**** HOWEVER **** Do *NOT* use an impact gun to tighten the nut when you put it back on. Many are made from aluminum and will strip out. (This was a safety feature to help the uninformed about left hand threads, from messing up the piston or threads on the crank shft while using a piston stop.)
If you tighten the nut to where it overcomes the compression of the engine, it will be tight enough. Using this as my reference, I have never stripped a nut. (I am sure there is a proper torque to use, but I couldn't tell you what it is.)


----------

